

Microsoft Machine Learning Algorithm Cheat Sheet - breck
http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/documentation/articles/machine-learning-algorithm-cheat-sheet/

======
ColinWright
It would be interesting to compare this in detail with the SciKit-Learn chart
that we've seen before here. It's not the same, so the question is whether it
varies in significant detail. These previous submissions were, of course,
specific to the SciKit-Learn libraries.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9064068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9064068)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251710)
(16 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5915737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5915737)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5831512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5831512)
(23 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5122409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5122409)
(8 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2679288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2679288)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592797)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2583913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2583913)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2515612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2515612)
(13 comments)

Anyone care to do the comparison? I wonder how this information is most easily
packaged for use. Is this kind of flowchart really the best way to present it?

